# Athem's Fall (R)



## Zergy6 (Feb 17, 2011)

The rouge inquisitor looked down upon the world of Athem. It was a thriving Imperial world, with little pollution and a content populace. And by nightfall, he hoped to see it wreathed in flames. He licked his lips with a long, sinuous tounge. Warmaster Horus and Slannesh would be pleased...
- - -
_Several days ago..._
Inquisitor Osterman had been rooting through the twisted metal hive city with his followers, searching for any signs of heretics. They had already condemned the world to Exterminatus, but even so, Osterman had insisted that he find one heretic- any at all- to interrogate before another world burned. But his time was nearly up.

Osterman was a bit of an oddity among the inquisitors- he was a psyker and seemed to care more for human life than stopping daemon incursions. Osterman tried to avoid condemning worlds to Exterminatus whenever he could, but he had only stopped two out of the thirty he had been sent to do.

Osterman had heard voices all his life, starting right from his birth. He thought his destiny was to become a Space Marine- but a gene deficiency had prevented his body from taking in any implants. So he joined the Inquisition. Osterman had quickly learned the truth about them- that the Inquisition were all a bunch of hardasses who seems to care more about burning worlds with one Chaos cultist on it than saving the other billions who lived on it. As the memories came flooding back to him, the voices came back, stronger than ever. And he was powerless to stop them this time.

He gave in.
- - -

Alright, hello everyone! I'd like to introduce myself- this is the first time I've really been on the forums, although I've had a Heresy account for a few months.

Ok, so onto the rules for this thread...Yeah, I know, but we gotta get the boring part over first. So...
Recruitment Thread:
1. Please post all your OOC and Biographies here.
2. No flaming. Period.
3. Be descriptive in your Bios. Beefier bios = Better bios.
4. I will discuss when I'm going to post my update times on THIS thread, but the actual update on the Action Thread.
5. And please, no whining/bitching if I don't allow you in. I have my reasons why I'm not letting you join.
Action Thread:
1. Again, no flaming. Keep OOC to a minimum and try to post it here on the recruitment thread.
2. Please, keep your posts to a minimum- 1 or 2 per update would be best- so I don't have to look through twenty pages trying to find what you've did so I can post it on the update.
3. Anything else here that I've forgotten...
4. Oh, yes. There is a possibility of dying in this thread. I like realism.


----------



## Zergy6 (Feb 17, 2011)

This RP is going to be a single-character RP, so here are the bios.

Imperial Guardsman Bio

Name-
Age-
Appearance-
Personality-
Background- (Optional)
Weapons- Combat Knife, Laspistol, (One weapon of choice- Be reasonable.)
Rank- (Optional)
Equipment/ Miscellaneous-

Space Marine Bio

Name-
Age-
Appearance-
Personality-
Chapter-
Background- (Optional)
Weapons- (Based on Position choice. Equipment Options below:
Tactical- boltgun, grenades, combat knife, extra weapon of choice.
Assault- Chainsword, grenades, bolt pistol, one weapon of choice- you can take a power weapon, but you lose the chainsword and grenades
Devastator- Heavy weapon of choice, combat knife, boltgun.)
Position- (Tacical, Devastator, Assault?)
Equipment/ Miscellaneous- (If you choose Assault, default Jumppack.)

Sample Bio:


Name- Paxel Thonshu
Age- 24
Appearance- Paxel stands around 6'4", with cloudy brown eyes and messy black hair that hangs short but all over the place. Paxel is caucasian. He wears the standard IG uniform of Athem- khaki vest, black undershirt, green camo leggings, and green camo boots.
Personality- Paxel is eager and willing to serve his commanding officers, but as of yet has not seen the horrors of war. He is friendly, loyal, and competitive. Paxel is a little secrative at times, usually when he remembers the time he was almost recruited to become a Space Marine- he had two weeks until he could sign up and hopefully join the ranks of the Imperium's elite defenders.
Background- Paxel was born on the Imperial world of Craxis, but evacuated when he was six to Athem due to the crust pulling away from the planet's atmosphere in a bizarre tectonic movement. He was an average kid, home-schooled by his parents, but eventually he went off to join the ranks of the Imperial guard when he was twenty-three. He hasn't seen any real action yet but is hopeful that he'll do so soon.
Weapons- Combat Knife, Laspistol, Lasrifle
Rank- Private
Equipment/ Miscellaneous- Two extra cases full of lasgun ammo.

((Normally, my bios would be a little more descriptive than this, but it's just a scrap sample bio.))


----------



## Zergy6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Current Players/ Characters

None whatsoever!

Once we get around 5 or 6 players I shall begin the Action thread.
Actually, I now also have a question. Should I use updates or not? If you have an opinion, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its seems like a good RP, but I see a problem: you can be a marine or a guardsmen, superhuman or regular guy, I don't think many people will go for a guardsmen. I might post a character because I know what its like to put an RP up and not get anyone, and yes you should use updates.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

1. Why did you make 3 different posts? Couldn't you make just 1?
2. Karak you are terribly terribly wrong I for example prefer playing a guardsmen, why? Simply because I am tried of playing a badass space marine who have not hardships in life...
3.Also Karak if you are joining out of mercy and bad feelings for the GM don't bother...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm confused, Warmaster Horus?

Also what is the RP actually about? Whose side are the rpers on, the corrupt Inquisitor, or defending the planet? 

On the character bios, it should probably be restricted to 1 chapter for the marines, unless you can give a good reason why so many individuals astartes from different chapters have come to the planet. 

All in all there's just a noticeable lack of guidance for the RP beyond the backstory of Osterman.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Me too would choose a guardsman if i were to join.

Don't really feel like any of the chapters for the moment, perhaps iron hands because they are awesome.

Anyway.
I have to agree with AoB, the lack of info and guidance in terms of what kind of characters you want and what we are to do is questionable at best.

Because, if i'd like to play like, a cadian guradsman with a lasgun, and a melta bomb, i have no real clue as to what background you are after.

Yes, Osterman seems like a well thought out character and i would guess we are to be underlings of him, sent on a mission to Athem to.... whatever, we will learn that later.

But it might as well be that we are supposed to stop Osterman, beeing a renegade and chaos worshipper!
Hence why space marines are here.

Please flesh out info, then i might consider joining (beeing a guardsman on a warzone when every post can be your last.... never done that before, and cool, makes every thing you actually perform all the more epic.)

Just be careful with the die bit, wouldn't want everyone to die in their first post because they did a slight mistake.

Punish them with wounds to begin with, so they learn their mistake, then kill them off if they don't get the hint, or do something either incredibly stupid or incredibly awesome!
Like, my character runs forth, throws the melta bomb into the joint of the warhound battle titan, it explodes sending the titan plunging down with only one leg intact to the ground. My character is surrounded with skitarii who look rather pissed.
(The descriptive quality of the heroic act not that well performed, anyways.)

More info, i'm interested.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It looks interesting, but there are a number of rather big turn-offs for me: characters and lack of a clue.

The characters are a hang up for me because the only ones available are the human fighter and the superhuman fighter. Yay, its going to be a pissing match between players as we go about the game of who is the bigger badass since all we are good for is fighting.

What about non combat group members? Inquisitors do make use of such things, since brute force often closes as many doors as it breaks open.


And then with the current characters, space marines? If they are supposed to be working with the inquisitor than you truly do need to pre-define the chapter because you might end up with someone trying to play as a Black Templar and that simply will not work if he is supposed to be with the _*rogue*_ inquisitor.



Next is the general lacking of things, as Angel of Blood and Klomster mentioned before. You don't have to give the keys to the castle, but throwing potential players a bone rather than leaving them completely in the dark would be nice. For example, people are inferring/guessing that they will be retinue/allies of the inquisitor when you could fully intend for them to oppose him.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Might be interested in playing as a Space Marine, but I want (need?) more information regarding the RP. 

And Warmaster Horus?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

OK, to behind with it.

I'm posting a char, throwing my poor bloke into the clutches of the unknown!

Let's see, i have an inner vision.

Name- Rex Hawker

Age- 26

Appearance- A strong squareish jaw is the most noteable feature of his face, his strong nose and calm eyes present a steely face. Rex often has a Lho-stick stuck in the mouth when not wearing his helmet.

Personality- He is unusually calm out of the field, something that no one ever quite get when they can compare him when he's on.
Out of the field he's nice, rather quite and mostly only speak of important matters.
On the field he barks information and sometimes orders when his other man fails to bark them, and is a deadly combatant.

Background- (Not much to go on here) When Rex was a child, his parents died, the fate of many children in the grim darkness of the far future.
And like the rest of those kids, he is shipped to the schola progenium, to evaluate his strengths and weaknesses.

He was trained as a stormtrooper and is stationed in Athem's standing imperial guard force.

Weapons- Combat Knife, Laspistol, Hellgun.

Rank- Stormtrooper (veteran rank, can't come up with a good one, let's say liutenant)

Equipment/ Miscellaneous- Rex wears a black carapace armour with red clothing beneath, it has a matt finish and the classic helm of the kasrkin style.

He is the demolition specialist in his squad and therefore carries a melta bomb on each assignment.


Currently he's ....... serving under....... and is preparing for..........

.................



.


----------

